# Pics from the feed store



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So I was in the feed store for some feed (imagine that), then went to see the birds (I look at them AFTER I buy whatever I'm there for....that way less of them end up coming home with me ). I'm walking up and down, cooing to the pigeons and doves, cock-a-doodling to the coturnix quail, looking the fool, when I see this!

photo one


photo two



photo three
It would have just been wrong not to take his picture, he was so waiting for it. Then his buddy got my attention (and some lady who kept trying to get in the picture. ) :

photo 4

and these are the pijies I resisted bringing home (never easy!!):

photo five

**SORRY, The earlier views were of the wrong pics. My clipboard has an attitude problem.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

MaryJane,

Thanks for the pictures!

That Rooster *is* kinda sexy! Kinda looks like a Rasta Rooster!

Linda


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

He does that Voodoo the he do so well!!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I never knew such breed existed. He is soooo handsome and very sexy indeed.
The prous rooster is handsome too.
And the pigeons, so cute.
Great pics, thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pics, Maryjane! That black roo is really something!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Neat photos!! One of my teachers in school bred different types of chickens - ones with long head feathers, long feet feathers, just amazing the variety!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

He is one baaaaad looking fella, I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark coop The pidgies are adorable as to be expected, I haven't met a pigeon I didn't like


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well is it a Mandingo Warrior or just shy guy with a bad hair day?
He is a very interesting fella.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

LOL, that rooster is one whacky looking chicken!!! lol. That "hairdo" almost reminds one of the crazy hair styles in the 80's Great pictures of the birds at the feed store


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> That "hairdo" almost reminds one of the crazy hair styles in the 80's


Brad! Yes! You're right....more 80's than Rasta......just like this one if his hair was all black, right? LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, Lin!! You found his human double, right down to the 'tude!!!

That rooster looks like a Polish (developed in Italy near the Po River) - check out http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Polish/BRKPolish.html
and 
http://groups.msn.com/polishchickens/_homepage.msnw?pgmarket=en-us
and
http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/animals/beauty_parlour_chicks.htm


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terri for providing more pictures of these funny looking chickens, lol. They really have quite the "hair-do" on them!!! Yep, Lin found the picture which "inspired" this look in the roosters


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Funny caption here's something to add to it:

"And I'm a model, you know what I mean... and I shake my little tush on the catwalk, on the cat walk...yes, I do my little turn on the catwalk" 

You can go ahead and laugh now


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Those models strutting the catwalk do very much resemble attitudinal birds showing their stuff.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh dear, I think I embarrassed my hairdresser today! 

He had just finished with his blow dry and styling, when I started laughing hysterically! I told him I really liked his styling but I looked like a chicken!!

Trying to explain between bouts of laughter was hard, but I managed! Told him about this site and the picture of the chicken on this thread. I said that my hair style reminded me soooo much of this chicken! I had never seen a chicken quite like this one and then started laughing all over again.

Well, until I wash my hair, every time I look in the mirror, I'm going to be smiling - well, laughing is more like it! Even so, I DO like the style even if it is somehwat different than what I usually get...

Made MY day... 

Many thanks, Maryjane!! ROF STILL laughing...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He he he thank YOU for the laugh!! I can just see it!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh, Maryjane...

Unfortunately, I'm getting this uncontrollable urge to "CLUCK" and my head wants to start "bobbin'!"  

Might have to wash hair sooner than I thought!


----------

